# Most Creative Vent i've seen!



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

While Renovating an Architects Office Downtown edmonton the other day in a very very old building i found some barbaric venting scabbed in decades ago! Basic lav n toilet washroom the Water closet was wet-vented by the lav with 1-1/2 abs which continues up the wall along side a cast RWL and thats where the pictures i took begin
I literally burst out laughing after i saw the dry vent portion extends up then loops back into itself forming a square ! Its all painted white to hide it so its hard to see at first! they even took the effort to roll up 2 45's on the corner to form a highpoint to maybe somehow supplement atmospheric pressure i guess ? aaand to top This beauty off it had one hangar and that was some scrap electrical wiring wrapped loosely to a Galvanized water main 





























Hope this is just a hack being creative back in the day cuz he forgot to rough-in a roof vent or something and not the original cheater vent design LOL


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Pffftt............who needs proper venting?!?! SO overrated!!


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

That's an infinity vent! I prefer to pipe mine in a Mobius configuration though, which is decidedly difficult to accomplish when using tubing


----------

